# yet ANOTHER (!) sermon page



## Contra_Mundum (Apr 23, 2006)

I don't know if my Dad was preaching much in college, but 40 years ago this year he started seminary, and he did a lot of preaching during those years.

Next Lord's Day, Dad will be preaching in our puplit, here in Akron, D.V. He preached here one other time, at my ordination. This will be the first regular service he's preached here.

Here's a link to sermons from his home church, Calvary OPC, La Mirada.


----------



## Pilgrim (Apr 23, 2006)

Looks good!


----------



## beej6 (Apr 24, 2006)

Oh! your father's *the* Don Buchanan! He won't remember me, just a lowly deacon who's attended several Southern California Presbytery meetings in the past...


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Apr 24, 2006)

Say "Hi" to pastor Bryant for me.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Apr 24, 2006)

Thanks Bruce. 

Suggest to your Dad to set up a Podcast channel for these sermons. Makes the work of disseminating sermons easier.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 27, 2006)

Thanks Bruce! 

P.S. Am I right in thinking the names Donald and Bruce Buchanan signify a Scottish heritage?


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Apr 27, 2006)

Yes, laddie.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Contra_Mundum_
> Yes, laddie.



Aye! Braveheart runs in my blood too. The Buchanan clan has a noble heritage.


----------

